# Does Ainge plan on keeping anyone?



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

So far he isn't keeping Walta Mcarty.
Antoine is as good as gone after next year. We have heard Bremer trades and Williams rumors?
I mean this is getting ridiculous. Does he want to keep anyone?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

After hearing you talk **** about Ainge, since he came here, I have a small feeling that you don't like him.    

Ainge should have probably learned by now, that "90% of deals are the ones you don't make". He was traded and one a championship (or was it 2???). Plus this happened to a lot of guys too. Ainge is a smart guy just give him time.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Amen, Aquatious!!! Finally some support for Danny. But to answer this thread, I think you can expect to see the following guys in Green, GUARANTEED, for all of next season:

Paul Pierce
Antoine Walker
Vin Baker

I think considering their value to the team and their relationship w/O'Brien, I think these guys are a GOOD BET to be around next season:

Tony Battie
Eric Williams (if he wasn't in contract year, he would be in above group)

I think considering his value to the team and his relationship w/Ainge this guy is a GOOD BET to be around next season:

Tony Delk


Player whose entire future in green hinges on his performance this season but may be traded:

Kedrick Brown

Players whose games Danny might not like who may not be in the future plans for the Celtics but COULD be around next year:

JR Bremer (I know I'll get beat up for this one)
Bruno Sundov (If he didn't have an option he would be gone)


I think considering we have Darius Songaila possibly coming in and possibly as many as two other rookies coming in, I would say these free agents' positions are definitely in doubt:

Walter McCarty
Mark Blount
Grant Long

These players days are over with Boston:

Mark Blount (we hardly knew 'ya)
Bimbo Coles

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> So far he isn't keeping Walta Mcarty.
> Antoine is as good as gone after next year. We have heard Bremer trades and Williams rumors?
> I mean this is getting ridiculous. Does he want to keep anyone?


Dude, you are so quick to jump the gun on Ainge. Has he publicly confirmed any of this?

Yes, Waltah may be gone, a loss for the team, but not a huge one. Let's wait to judge until we see who comes in his place. 

Antoine is good as gone? How do you know, do you work for the C's?

And the rumors you mention are just that: hearsay. If I had a dollar for every time I read on this board, "I heard that...", I'd be a rich man. 


I say take a deep breath and give the guy a chance. If draft night goes badly, then start ripping him all you want. At least give him until then. If he drafts Collison, I will even join you in the ripping sessions.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

This is ridicuLous, why does everyone sey TOINE is as good as gone, can you predict the future? Are you a mind-reader? I mean we have brought this topic up over and over, WaLker wiLL be here for 2 yearz, and unLess sumthing drastic occurz, the rest of his career, damn, I can't take this Bash on WaLker brigade anymore...Let him be, Let his pLay in the next 2 yearz decide his fate, not b/c you hate him personaLLy........or b/c you think we shud trade him for shareef........


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

They should trade Toin, for REEF straight up, even though he dissapears in the fourth, he'd be a good post replacement.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

No he wouldnt. Walker is a good post player. Why is he bad? He just spends more time outside than inside. Reef is a plug and should never wear green in his life. I would take Toine over him ANY day.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't claim to be a celts expert, but i just have this feeling that the only safe player is Pierce. I bet he's going to shake things up quite a bit. Your team is just sort of stuck in a position that doesn't seem to be getting any better. I say keep pierce and then shuffle the deck as much as possible.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*North Side....*

Mad props to the Nets for being the 2-time defending East champs, but I think your team is in more trouble than ours, assuming they can't beat San Antonio twice in a row.

1) Eddie Jordan (your real head coach) will be the head coach of the Wizards in a week.

2) You have a bunch of running-oriented players and Kidd will be gone.

3) Players still want to go play for the Knicks, and with Jason gone, NO free agents will want to come to NJ.

4) The Mutombo contract is bigger than the Vin Baker contract, just one less year.


That said, Ainge will build around Pierce and Walker, and let's see what happens. Your team is awesome, though, sweeping us 4-0 was very painful, but I personally feel the Nets really are the 2nd best team in the league right now, behind SA. They really gelled in the playoffs and they are tough. For about another week.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

When rumors leave the people and go straight to the news and radio it means they have some validity (Doesn't mean they will happen but it most likely means they were discussed)

aquaitious 

I loved Ainge as a player but I don't trust him. The last time someone started the way he has we had Rick Pitino come to town. From what I have been hearing and what the radio and newspapers have been printing are too different stories.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Truth,

I know the nets have problems, thats for sure. They need a true shooter. Actually they need someone like Ainge used to be. I wasn't taking a shot at your team when i said that. I just think the celts are stuck in a crummy position right now. Good enough to make the playoffs every year, but not to take the next step. That also means good enough to miss out on the lotto. Actually this team has been in this spot for several years already, and appears to be stuck in that spot for years to come. Paul Pierce is definately a franchise player, but he needs more around him. Seriously i would shake things up. but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Well, it's either one or the other....*

Herein lies the decision for Danny:

Because of the cap-strapped situation we are in due to the Anderson/Baker deal Boston must either:

1) Choose to ride it out with Paul, Antoine, Vin and try to build through mid-level exception and two draft picks, which will not yield much....

or

2) Blow it up by trading Antoine (whose value is lower than it has ever been) or Paul (which will get Danny run out of Boston)


I choose Option 1 for right now and hope Vin Baker is touched by God.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I want to change my vote. I keep forgetting just how deep this draft is. I say draft Ridnour if he slides, then take (this might be a reach) Josh Howard. I actually like that alot. At least do that and see how it pans out. If it falters, then shuffle the deck. 

Josh Howard is going to be a steal. He's got the best mid range jumper in the draft. outstanding rebounder for a 3, excellent attitude, very solid defender, he's my kind of player.

If Luke Ridnour were to start at the point for the celts, he'd get 7-8 apg as a rookie. probably only 10 points or so, but its the assists that you really need anyway.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> I want to change my vote. I keep forgetting just how deep this draft is. I say draft Ridnour if he slides, then take (this might be a reach) Josh Howard. I actually like that alot. At least do that and see how it pans out. If it falters, then shuffle the deck.
> 
> Josh Howard is going to be a steal. He's got the best mid range jumper in the draft. outstanding rebounder for a 3, excellent attitude, very solid defender, he's my kind of player.
> ...


Uh, OK, then go post this in the other thread and tell us who you originally voted for. Then I'll tell you what I think about Ridnour.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

what are you talking about? This is the only celts thread i've ever posted on. Do you have a thread with a poll on who to draft? I just posted about draft choices here because its about the future of the celts roster. When i said vote, i was refering to my comments about just blowing up the roster and starting over (except pierce). when you keep in mind the fact that even at the end of this draft teams are going to get a "player" due its excellent depth this year, maybe it would be best to see what happens.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yeah, there is a poll here....*

Go to Poll: New Draft Dynamic who slips to 16?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*North Side Hatrik....*

First of all, what is a Hatrik...

Secondly, I am with you on keeping it together (for one season) and using MLE and draft pick to try and build....they can do enough by ridding themselves of Walter McCarty, Coles and Bryant and bringing in a rookie and maybe Songaila and some quality contributor w/MLE, maybe someone like PJ Brown.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> I want to change my vote. I keep forgetting just how deep this draft is. I say draft Ridnour if he slides, then take (this might be a reach) Josh Howard. I actually like that alot. At least do that and see how it pans out. If it falters, then shuffle the deck.
> 
> Josh Howard is going to be a steal. He's got the best mid range jumper in the draft. outstanding rebounder for a 3, excellent attitude, very solid defender, he's my kind of player.
> ...


Like we should trust a Nets fan with who we should draft lol .(Just kidding)
:laugh:


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I turned Hat Trick into Hatrik. It my name on the college hockey board. Damn you Boston Terriers. but seriously i think a line-up of 

5- Battie
4- walker
3- Howard
2- Pierce
1- Ridnour

is outstanding.

I actually that line-up alot.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Here's my lineup....*

Sorry no Josh Howard....If you were going to start two rookies, maybe this lineup...

5 Battie
4 Baby Shaq
3 Walker
2 Pierce
1 Ridnour

or

5 Battie
4 Walker
3 Pavlovic
2 Pierce
1 Ridnour

But no team would win starting two rookies, so these are just fantasy rants...The rookies will provide ENERGY though and hopefully pick up our molasses-like tempo....we will have quality players like Eric Williams and Tony Delk, too.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

If we draft Ridnour I'm pretty sure Delk or Bremer would get the nod early in the season and then, IF Ridnour proves himself capeable, he starts. Depending on how Pavlovic fits in with the team, he could start, or he might have to work his way up.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

1st- Thats what you gotta love about basketballboards.net, we are all friendly, not like ESPN (sorry if I offended someone).

2nd- Why are you guys so hign on SFs? Please guys we need a big man, and a point guard, we got 2 picks and we are gonna waist one on a freaking SF? Don't belive everything you hear from Ainge, everything he says about the draft is to just hype the guys.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*SF schmesseff....*

If that SF can actually hit a three point shot, unlike anyone on our team except Delk....If that SF can be a consistent scorer and be our third option....And, most importantly, if that SF is the best player available when our spot comes up, be it at 16 or 20, then it is a good idea.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

The two only sure things you have is walker at the 4 and pierce at one of the wing spots. If the best availible player is small forward, it fits.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

How can you be hatin on Josh Howard, he's a coaches dream. He does it all. Plus, he'd have good chemisty with songalia. The kid is a sure thing. He's might not be an all-star, but he's going to be a very solid starter in this league.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Hatin' on Howard....*

I think I have Euro fever! :woot:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> How can you be hatin on Josh Howard, he's a coaches dream. He does it all. Plus, he'd have good chemisty with songalia. The kid is a sure thing. He's might not be an all-star, but he's going to be a very solid starter in this league.


Once again lets trade number 20 and get a few early/mid 2nd rounders.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

You might miss out on him if you do that. He might go in the first round. or maybe one of the first 3 or 4 picks in the second round. where's the love? He's the man.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> You might miss out on him if you do that. He might go in the first round. or maybe be the one of the first 3 or 4 picks in the second round. where's the love. He's the man.


But that would be picking someone 9-14 picks too early.

The Nets can get him, you'll have a higher (or lower) pick anyway. (#22 is it?)


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

They don't need a SF. Its more so that i'm a fan of his. I'm a big Wake Forest fan. I might actually go to Wake for med school. I watched them all season last year. He really was the best player in the ACC.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> They don't need a SF. Its more so that i'm a fan of his. I'm a big Wake Forest fan. I might actually go to Wake for med school. I watched them all season last year. He really was the best player in the ACC.


The Nets need a SF more then the Celtics. Jefferson is inconsistant (in the playoffs the most). And who's his back-up Rogers? He's been down this year too. The Celtics have Eric Williams, Walter McCarty, Kedrick Brown and Pierce (sometimes).


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Aquatious don't be silly!*

You can't be serious--please tell me you're joking.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Don't be Silly, Jefferson is the man.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Aquatious don't be silly!*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> You can't be serious--please tell me you're joking.


Why?


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

This is almost freaky thats the second time we've said almost the same thing within seconds of each other.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> Don't be Silly, Jefferson is the man.


He's a very good player, but who's his back up. I didn't mean Jerfferson sucks, I like Jefferson.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Jefferson*

Is improving at an astronomic pace....Over the course of the playoffs he is only averaging 14 ppg and shooting 48 percent...but he is a budding superstar and shames anyone we put at the position...don't even mention Kedrick in the same breath as him....That's like the Republicans having Bush and the Democrats saying, "oh yeah, well we have lieberman, kerry AND dean." Jefferson is one of the best SFs in the East. Period.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

silly republican easterners. when will you learn. I saw the funniest thing yesterday. i was watching the recruit and there was a sign for the CIA that said the "George Bush center for intelligence" I had to actually pause the movie and laugh.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*It was just an analogy Hatrik*

Sorry next time I'll use Sesame Street or something...You get the point...Jefferson rocks all Celtic SFs...His backup, you ask? Uh, I don't know, Rodney Rogers, I guess, Brian Scalabrine...It really doesn't matter when Jefferson can play 40 minutes a game, shoot 50-52 percent, and get steals and rebounds...He is one of the most athletic players in the game and he is getting the jump shot down. So don't embarass Celtic Nation or bring attention to the fact we drafted Kedrick ahead of him again, please.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

i know i know, get back to hoops.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Jefferson*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Is improving at an astronomic pace....Over the course of the playoffs he is only averaging 14 ppg and shooting 48 percent...but he is a budding superstar and shames anyone we put at the position...don't even mention Kedrick in the same breath as him....That's like the Republicans having Bush and the Democrats saying, "oh yeah, well we have lieberman, kerry AND dean." Jefferson is one of the best SFs in the East. Period.


WHO'S HIS BACKUP? 

We have 4, I could even say 5 players that play SF, how many do the Nets have? I never said he's bad, but he's inconsistant. He didn't show up in games 2, and 3 of the finals. He's a good player, very good, I wish he shot more for the the Nets he would score at least 18-20 ppg. 

BUT THEY DON'T HAVE A BACKUP FOR HIM.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Re: It was just an analogy Hatrik*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Jefferson rocks all Celtic SFs...His backup, you ask? Uh, I don't know, Rodney Rogers, I guess, Brian Scalabrine...It really doesn't matter when Jefferson can play 40 minutes a game, shoot 50-52 percent, and get steals and rebounds...He is one of the most athletic players in the game and he is getting the jump shot down. So don't embarass Celtic Nation or bring attention to the fact we drafted Kedrick ahead of him again, please.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: It was just an analogy Hatrik*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Sorry next time I'll use Sesame Street or something...You get the point...Jefferson rocks all Celtic SFs...His backup, you ask? Uh, I don't know, Rodney Rogers, I guess, Brian Scalabrine...It really doesn't matter when Jefferson can play 40 minutes a game, shoot 50-52 percent, and get steals and rebounds...He is one of the most athletic players in the game and he is getting the jump shot down. So don't embarass Celtic Nation or bring attention to the fact we drafted Kedrick ahead of him again, please.


All right, I'll never mention Brown again. I mean who?

I never said they are better I just said we have more depth at SF. Eric can take it down low, Walta can hit the 3, and the 3rd guy can play defense. Also Pierce plays a lot of SF too, and is a natural SF.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Its either Rodgers or Slay, they usually go 3 guard or double PF when jefferson goes out.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Our depth at SF*

I love Eric Williams, and I will miss Waltah, but I saw what kind of depth we had at SF when Richard Jefferson lit us up like a Christmas tree in the Eastern Semis, averaging more than 18 ppg, killing our scrubby SFs on defense, and shooting like 53%. Yes we have more players, but give me a BMW over the three Fords anyday.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

still jefferson plays enough minutes that who ever backs him up would just be buried on the bench anyway.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> Its either Rodgers or Slay, they usually go 3 guard or double PF when jefferson goes out.


Wouldn't you want Josh to replace Jefferson instead of Slay and Rodney?


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Because Josh needs to play, and the nets need 3-pt shooters. No doubt howards a quality player, but they need snipers now, josh's got a hell of a mid range jumper, but he's not a sniper. I was really hoping that the nets would land Casey Jacobsen last year, but it didn't happen.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Our depth at SF*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I love Eric Williams, and I will miss Waltah, but I saw what kind of depth we had at SF when Richard Jefferson lit us up like a Christmas tree in the Eastern Semis, averaging more than 18 ppg, killing our scrubby SFs on defense, and shooting like 53%. Yes we have more players, but give me a BMW over the three Fords anyday.


Actually the replacement parts for a BMW have a huge price.....

Thats because E isn't as great as a defensive player as he once was. Walter is better at guarding big man (see Glen Robinson) because he takes charges a lot and big man can't stop. Also Jefferson is a great athlete.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthSideHatrik</b>!
> Because Josh needs to play, and the nets need 3-pt shooters. No doubt howards a quality player, but they need snipers now, josh's got a hell of a mid range jumper, but he's not a sniper. I was really hoping that the nets would land Casey Jacobsen last year, but it didn't happen.


Kittles and Harris are great shooters. 

Resign him, I wish the Celtics could.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Well...the BMW may lose its driver here shortly*

The good thing is that Jason Kidd might leave New Jersey very soon....which would return them back to whence they came....Now, if they win tomorrow night, that would be a different story...Should be very interesting...Jefferson is a different player with a pedestrian point guard...


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I actually love Harris's game, but he's not a player to win the championship with. Kittles has game but he doesn't do enough. When the zone comes, it seems like no one can score, not even Harris and Kittles. They need more.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Well...the BMW may lose its driver here shortly*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> The good thing is that Jason Kidd might leave New Jersey very soon....which would return them back to whence they came....Now, if they win tomorrow night, that would be a different story...Should be very interesting...Jefferson is a different player with a pedestrian point guard...


Like Marion, just that he continued improving when Kidd left. I believe Jefferson will do the same.

BTW don't you just love threads like these? We filled like 3 pages in 10 minutes.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Marion improved....*

Yes, we are moving pretty fast, but we are totally off subject of this thread....

Marion improved, but he got Stephon Marbury...If the Nets lose Kidd, I think it takes away a tiny bit of Jefferson's danger factor.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I doubt if Kidd leaves this team is built around him. KMart and Jefferson fit him perfectly. I would lose alot of respect for Kidd if he bolts. I was a Suns fan as far back as i can remember. I became a nets fan when he was traded. I was shocked and dissappointed when he was traded. I really hope he doesn't leave. I'm Kidd's number one fan and i don't want to see him leave, despite the fact that i was a Kidd fan before i was a nets fan.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*That would be very disappointing...*

He'll probably stay, but I'm hoping he leaves...That would give us a shot at the division!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Kidd is the man, I love the guy. But he's starting to shoot too much, but I loved it when Kidd used to take over games with 11 points (4-6), 10 rebounds and like 14 assists. I miss those games.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: That would be very disappointing...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> He'll probably stay, but I'm hoping he leaves...That would give us a shot at the division!


Kidd or no Kidd, I believe the C's could take the division with ONE more guy, but we got TWO draft picks.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Wouldn't it be a hollow victory though? i mean you'd only be winning the division because Kidd left on a business move, not because you got better or earned it. The whole thing would be missing something. If you win it, it needs to be because you brought it. Not because the champ folded.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Yes and No*

I mean, the Celtics are going to improve this year....So I don't think it would be empty...And I mean, you could say the only reason the Nets won the division the last two years is because he punched his wife and was forced to be traded out of Phoenix, because they would have kept him if that happened. Or that Paul Gaston was such a cheap-arse that he wouldn't allow the Celts to re-sign Rogers and Strickland, thus forcing the Baker trade....

So, no, I wouldn't feel like it was a cheap win, to answer your question. Crap happens. It's part of the game. But Rod Thorn and Co. have made it about as enticing as it gets for Kidd. If he leaves to go to SA, it could backfire on all parties.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I know his wife incident had something to do with it, but i think that they probably would have made the trade anyway. I mean Phoenix really lacked for scorers. Just like the nets do now. I mean Kidd is without a doubt a hell of a player, but he's not a true scorer. The Nets got to the finals and the suns got someone who can fill the bucket. It worked out well for both teams, even though i hated the trade at the time and still do.


----------

